# Turkey Season in KY!!!



## Jasonalex84 (Apr 14, 2011)

So I'm pretty excited that turkey season comes in saturday for a couple of reasons.
1. It's turkey season
2. by the end of turkey season nolin lake will be a summer pool

Today I got my turkey hunting spot setup in the edge of the yard, yes the yard (I love KY). The turkey's have been going right through the yard every morning to get to the front pasture. Hopefully I'll be tagged out by sunday and will be able to focus on getting the boat ready. Still have to do a carb rebuild. If anyone knows anything about a carb on a Clinton K505 5.5hp please fell free to share because I have a feeling this may not go as easy as I would like. :?


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2011)

good luck man! get it on video..or at least some pictures.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been looking forward to it for a month and now my lease is going to be under at least 6 feet of water this weekend. We had 3" of rain on Tuesday and they are calling for another 3" tonight and tomorrow.

I've had to scramble for a backup plan and have found quite a few birds but I don't know those areas very well.

Good luck. Supposed to be high winds here this weekend.


----------



## Jasonalex84 (Apr 14, 2011)

> We had 3" of rain on Tuesday and they are calling for another 3" tonight and tomorrow.



Yeah we had a bunch here too. Luckily I hunt the high ground lol. As it turns out I was gonna be able to take off a half day tomorrow but with the storms they are calling for I'm thinking that maybe I'll save that time for something else. I was gonna take my dad fishing seeing how he is up from Alabama but sitting in the middle of the lake during a thunderstorm isn't nearly as appealing as it once was.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 14, 2011)

Good luck!! Took two birds the past two years with my bow. Not sure if I can get out this year.  Post pics or vid up if you get one.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 16, 2011)

The weather this morning was a mess but a buddy and I tag teamed a couple for the opener and got the skunk off.

Afterwards, we made 2 different sets for another buddy's 8 year old son on his second turkey hunt ever. We called in birds on both sets but he got busted on the first set and then wiffed the shot on the second. #-o He had a big time though and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jasonalex84 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah it was horrible here too. Not a single bird gobbled today. Winds were crazy, plus it started raining again around 7:30 ish. I saw two hens in the edge of a thicket but the big boys must have stayed in it . Oh well maybe tomorrow will be better. On the bright side my carb rebuild is done and the motor is running like a top.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 16, 2011)

Way to go Quack!!! Hope you get your bird Jason.


----------



## 200racing (Apr 18, 2011)

first bird taken 2 weeks ago. 17 lb 9oz 1"spurs 9"beard. i have figured a toms afternoon pattern out and have my blind setup to ambush him with my bow. [-o< 

our season only have 2weeks left


----------



## Jasonalex84 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice bird!!! I could have shot one prolly a little smaller than that Sunday but I had about 10 minutes left before we were leaving to take the kids to the zoo. I was taking my camo off as I was walking back to the house so I'd be ready to go when I walked in the door. As soon as I passed by one of our barns he was there on the other side head toward where I had been. He was close enough to shoot but I didnt have time to clean him. So I let him walk and he never saw me. I was gonna go try and get him yesterday but I took the boat out instead  and this morning it was raining so I stayed in bed. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice bird!!!!


----------

